# Is Batman among an NT child's favourite superhero?



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Slkmcphee said:


> I would think you would have to be a masochist or at least have a high pain tolerance to get it on with Catwoman, though. She has a whip!
> I have always admired her! :laughing:


hahaha I think I might actually like her more now.


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

Dooraven said:


> Favourite is not a misspelling.


Thanks and I'm sorry if my post came off as rude. I can be really blunt/ oblivious some times.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I've always been more of a fan of the villains. When I was a kid, my favorite toys were G.I. Joe's, but I liked Cobra. If I'm going to go hero, they've gotta at least be more anti-hero, Wolverine, Punisher, Ghost Rider, etc. Still in love with The Joker as portrayed in The Dark Knight, though. Awesomest villain evar!


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Um........that is odd. Because I am a Batman freak. 

It is the only movie (besides war movies) I can sit through. I keep track of the next movie and who is in it and when it is coming out etc.

I have to admit.....Mr. Bale doesnt hurt my attention span toward it either............though, this is something I have carried from my childhood. The Super Friends were my favorite cartoon..... you can keep Scooby etc. 

I am still looking for a guy willing to wear the Batsuit for M E! 

MEOW!!


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

A great tribute to one of my favorite series:


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Batman was defintely a favorite of mine growing up, but I also liked Spiderman. I collected a majority of the comics and had Spiderman action figures. I remember taking my dad's ski mask and pretend I was Spider-man. I got in troble once for webbing my dad (used silly string) at the time he was Doc Ock(well my imagination thought he was). Anyway, favortie heroes are some heroes but mostly anti-heroes like Wolverine, Luke Cage, Deadpool, Black Panther, Storm and, John Constantine(from the Vertigo comic Hellblazer)*


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

my favorite superheroes as a little kid were wonder woman and storm. batman wasn't my favorite guy superhero because i was all about mutants like ninja turtles, wolverine, gambit and nightcrawler. 

but the batman animated series made batman cool to me and the movies made him sexy.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

I never liked Batman, but I still love Joker.


----------



## Isitso (Dec 3, 2009)

I was never fond of superheroes. I didn't like that they were blindly respected by people around them, and I didn't like how they largely relied on their physical abilities to gain power in a situation. The closest thing I have to an admired superhero would be the character of Dr Cal Lightman on the TV show Lie To Me. I admire his ability to think and talk his way out of any situation in a very delightful and interesting way.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Isitso said:


> I was never fond of superheroes. I didn't like that they were blindly respected by people around them, and I didn't like how they largely relied on their physical abilities to gain power in a situation. The closest thing I have to an admired superhero would be the character of Dr Cal Lightman on the TV show Lie To Me. I admire his ability to think and talk his way out of any situation in a very delightful and interesting way.


Batman does not simply rely on his physical abilities. He has no superpowers, generally does not fight with any real weapons, and refuses to kill. Despite this he is still incredibly good at what he does. His mind is why he is so successful, which is why this thread was started in the first place. In addition Batman is not blindly respected, nor do I think any real superhero is. They are respected because instead of using their powers for evil they spend their time helping others.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Gambit from the X-men was always my favorite as a kid. He always acted like a player and I found his accent fascinating at the time.


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I liked Storm the best from the X-men.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Deadpool & Gambit were my favorites. Batman is pretty in there too.

Also Green Arrow & Green Lantern were favorites of mine too.
*


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> Thanks and I'm sorry if my post came off as rude. I can be really blunt/ oblivious some times.


It's not a biggy if you are blunt, but have some reasearch to back your bluntness. *omg i start speaking T language"


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I do enjoy Batman for exactly the reason he is different from a traditional superhero: he relies on wits and inventions rather than a super power.

My favorite super hero is Iron Man, though. He's somewhat like batman, but his inventions are more similar to what I would want to fight crime with and (based on the recent movies for each hero) I can relate to Iron Man's personality more than Batman's.


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

A strange fact occurred to me one of these days. I recently started watching Dexter ("Dexter" (2006)) and I noticed that there are some similarities between him and Batman. The main difference being the fact that he is willing to take life, where as Batman is not. I see him as sort of an extension of Batman's character, a more mature version if you will.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

chestbuster said:


> A strange fact occurred to me one of these days. I recently started watching Dexter ("Dexter" (2006)) and I noticed that there are some similarities between him and Batman. The main difference being the fact that he is willing to take life, where as Batman is not. I see him as sort of an extension of Batman's character, a more mature version if you will.


why is he more mature if he is willing to take life?


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> why is he more mature if he is willing to take life?


He doesn't seem to be the idealist Batman is. Of course, the two shows are targeted at a completely different audience but still, the similarities are impressive.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

chestbuster said:


> He doesn't seem to be the idealist Batman is. Of course, the two shows are targeted at a completely different audience but still, the similarities are impressive.


no I just wanted to see a link between killing people and maturity. You can produce such a link can't you?


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> no I just wanted to see a link between killing people and maturity. You can produce such a link can't you?


You probably misunderstood. Watch both series, you'll see what I mean.

Basically it's like this: the animated series is considered to be for a younger audience as it meets the requirements for this (moderate violence, avoiding the depiction of blood, suggestive sexual content rather than an explicit one, moderate language etc.). I only noticed the similarities between the two characters. So when I say "mature" I'm referring to the difference in their depiction. That's it. Not implying or suggesting anything.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

I have some "T" in me, so yeah. He's my favorite DC comic heroes mainly because the series has some psychological analysis on the human condition. I tend to lean towards Marvel characters like Spider Man or X-Men: humans with superpowers or Hasbro's Transformers.


----------



## meta (Nov 21, 2009)

Phantom is my fav childhood hero. I think all Phantoms are INTJs. They wear a mask, rarely comes out of the cave and do not fly.

"The Ghost Who Walks"


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Optimus Prime was my childhood hero.

Batman still is a lot of fun, though I like Iron Man better.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Childhood comicbook heroes were all about Batman, Superman, and the X-men - especially Wolverine.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Spider man or iron man. Spider man for his sarcastic humor and iron man for his intelligence . Unlike batman iron man has more of a personality.


----------



## maneater (Sep 1, 2009)

Batman has always been my favorite for the following reasons: ingenuity, intelligence, focus, determination, skill, reservation
He wasn't born with powers he was born with money and with that he made himself super. He is a deep thinking solitary person that as an INTP I can relate to in ways (second, as a nerd, spiderman). People can admire him for the idea that this character has the same human potential that we all do and he did amazing things with it.... and he's hot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

My favourite superhero as a child was Ferris Bueller.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

wealldie said:


> My favourite superhero as a child was Ferris Bueller.


Ferris Bueller was pretty awesome no doubt about that.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

alice in wonderland said:


> ps the way you spelled 'favourite' is kind of psyching me out. Is that just a misspelling or can you really spell it that way like how the brits do with colour?


 
favourite favourite favourite favourite!


Viva la england!


----------



## cdnwolverine (Feb 19, 2010)

When I was younger I thought that the Batman was good but the Punisher was better.

Batman's enemies kept coming back, and in the DC universe (this is all from memory, and read a long time ago, so take it with a grain of salt) Batman's presence in Gotham actually accelerated the downfall of the city by attracting a large number of 'crazies' that wanted to prove themselves against Batman.

After I discovered the Punisher, I was much more interested in his stories .. but as time went on, I realized that the Punisher's revenge fantasies would never end -- the problem with conflict, is that it typically only goes one way and that's up. The Punisher, as one man (and in the parlance of Batman) was able to be killed, and so his "war" was finite and will end with him. That's not sustainable. After I realized that (when I was about 16 or so), I started reading The Sandman instead.

I can empathize with The Punisher far more than Batman, just like I empathize with V from V for Vendetta or Rorshach .. but the Punisher, V and Rorshach are terrible and lonely people. Batman, on the other hand, never forgot to be human and wore Batman like a mantle; he was still always Bruce Wayne, even if the Batman seemed much, much stronger. The fact that Wayne took in wards and also used his money for far more than just building super-hero toys says a great deal about the character.

But I've always .. always .. had a thing for Wolverine -- solitary, bad-ass but also had his principles. Most of the time, Wolverine wanted to just be left alone and only got involved in situations where someone was obviously being taken advantage of. 

However, my name is derived from the animal as well, not a Marvel comic book character.  Just likely for the same reasons ..


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

Batman was always my favorite superhero.


----------



## Nueman (Mar 3, 2010)

cdnwolverine said:


> When I was younger I thought that the Batman was good but the Punisher was better.
> 
> Batman's enemies kept coming back, and in the DC universe (this is all from memory, and read a long time ago, so take it with a grain of salt) Batman's presence in Gotham actually accelerated the downfall of the city by attracting a large number of 'crazies' that wanted to prove themselves against Batman.
> 
> ...


You listed my favorites. V, Rorshach, Batman, Punisher although V is newer for me as I am old.

I had an accident where I lost all emotion for one year, and this was when the Dark Knight movie came out. I loved the Joker, and I laughed all the way through the movie. My friends thought I was insane, and I was, but I digress. The Joker and Batman are very close in who they are, when you think about it.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Batman was always my favorite for a few reasons. I started watching Batman stuff at 5 years old and I was drawn to his logical and calculating mind. His individualism, he didn't go with the crowd unless he wanted to. His combat & detective abilities. The gadgets. And the tragic events he suffered as a young boy and the stripping of his innocence is something that I relate to, considering I went through similar tragedy at the same age as Bruce Wayne.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

I always found batman too depressing and too cool. The whole series is depressing. 

I used to loveeee Spiderman! He was witty and used to make fun of his opponents.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Batman is one of my favorite fictional characters.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Still in love with The Joker as portrayed in The Dark Knight, though. Awesomest villain evar!


Another of my favorite fictional characters, and on my short list of all-time favorite villains in any media.


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

Batman is my favorite DC Universe superhero and Beast is my favorite Marvel superhero. I admire both of them because of their vast knowledge and superior intelligence. I particularly like Batman because he's (mostly) self-sufficient, a loner, and has an amazing Bat Cave where he can hide from the world. Batman is also super sexy as portrayed by Christian Bale...and also as written by Scott Snyder/drawn by Greg Capullo. Swoon!


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

. . . because he's batman !


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

not a batman fan(but i never really watched it, only parts of the newer movie). It fascinates me (and makes me sad) that the joker in all the batman movies went crazy. Interesting the way the mind works.
My favorite hero now would be Iron Man= his humor is funny, and it's just a great movie. I also enjoyed the beginning of Captain America, before he became super strong.
as you can see, i love THE AVENGERS yay!!


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

I remember when someone first asked me that! I think I decided on superman because the concept of a superhero to me is supposed to be about goodness and superman seemed to have the fewest mental issues and the most likely to choose a the course of action that's the most "good" thus making him the best superhero.

However in terms of actual enjoyment I have to admit to Batman being my fave


----------

